# Djinn bass vs Eurobass 2??



## Holomovement (Apr 11, 2020)

Looking into purchasing one of these virtual bassist to record some death metal with. Has anyone had any experience with any of these and could tell me which is the best option for recording technical death metal?? Looking for a more realistic sounding virtual bass.


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2020)

Holomovement said:


> Looking into purchasing one of these virtual bassist to record some death metal with. Has anyone had any experience with any of these and could tell me which is the best option for recording technical death metal?? Looking for a more realistic sounding virtual bass.


for sounds/simplicity (and price i believe) check out Loki bass instead from Solemn Tones. Ryan Bruce (fluff) gave away 15% off codes on his youtube which i believe are still active


----------



## Aewrik (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.toontrack.com/meet-your-new-bass-player/


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Eurobass is overall more versatile all rounder, Djinbass is more aggressive in the midrange. With that said - with clean DIs available from both virtual instruments you can mix both basses in any way you want, you won't be disappointed with any of them


----------

